# blaue tropische Seerosen



## Brigitte (11. Feb. 2008)

Der Frühling ist nicht mehr aufzuhalten und meine tropischen Seerosen haben gut überwintert, ich habe etwa zehn Knollen mit Unterwasserblättern und zum Teil schon kleinen Schwimmblättern. Jetzt wird es bald Zeit sie wieder neu einzutopfen. Ich habe mir in England neue, beheizbare Pflanztöpfe gekauft und möchte sie dieses Jahr zum ersten mal ausprobieren, bin gespannt ob sie damit noch besser wachsen. Hat ausser mir sonst noch jemand __ tropische Seerosen und Erfahrungen mit ihrer Kultur?


----------



## Annett (12. Feb. 2008)

*AW: blaue  tropische Seerosen*

Hallo Brigitte.

Herzlich Willkommen bei uns im Hobby-Gartenteichforum. 


Ich habe derzeit eine hellblaue zur Überwinterung im AQ.
Da der letzte Sommer auch kein richtiger werden wollte, lebt die Seerose nun schon seit Herbst 2006 in diesem Becken.
Dieses Jahr wird hoffentlich besser, sodass ich sie dann endlich wieder nach draußen verlagern kann.
Ich freu mich schon auf den Duft.  

Weitere Infos zu den tropischen spukt auch unsere Suchfunktion aus.
Z.B. hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3451


----------



## Jürgen-V (12. Feb. 2008)

*AW: blaue  tropische Seerosen*

hallo
hab ich das richtig gelesen?

beheizbare Pflanztöpfe  

gibt es echt sowas? 
gruß
jürgen


----------



## Brigitte (12. Feb. 2008)

*AW: blaue  tropische Seerosen*

Ja, das gibts. Bislang hatte ich das ganze Becken mit einer Teichheizung, wie man sie auch für Koiteiche verwendet beheizt, natürlich nur im Sommer um die Wassertemperatur für die tropischen Seerosen auf auf etwa 20° zu halten. Eigentlich muss aber nicht das ganze Wasser so warm sein, es genügt, wenn der Wurzelraum warm ist. Das Ding nennt sich Thermoplanter und wurde in Amerika von der tropical waterlily society ausprobiert und für gut befunden. Den Planter kann man auch in England kaufen, er ist nicht gerade billig, aber die Seeroen sind mein Hobby und wenn sie dann so wunderbar blühen ist es mir das wert.


----------



## Annett (12. Feb. 2008)

*AW: blaue  tropische Seerosen*

Hallo Brigitte.

Ich wäre sehr an weiteren Berichten über diese neuartigen Töpfe und ihre Wirkung auf Deine tropischen Seerosen interessiert!

Hast Du zufällig ein Foto von den Töpfen?


----------



## Brigitte (12. Feb. 2008)

*AW: blaue  tropische Seerosen*

Hallo Annett, 

ich habe mir die alten Beiträge über die tropischen Seerosen durchgelesen und festgestellt, dass einige von mir sind. Ich hatte diese Seite nämlich unter meinen Favoriten abgespeichert, kann mich auch erinnern einmal eine Mail bekommen zu haben, dass das Forum umzieht, aber dann habe ich mich nie neu registriert bis eben gestern.
Meine Seerosen stehen in einem frostfreien Anlehngewächshaus in grossen Eimern mit Aquariumheizung 20°. 

Gruss Brigitte


----------



## Brigitte (12. Feb. 2008)

*AW: blaue  tropische Seerosen*

Hallo Annett,

bislang stehen die Thermoplanter noch unbenutzt im Keller, ich habe sie erst im letzten Spätsommer erworben.

Ich hatte damals auf der Seite der __ victoria adventure waterlily society etwas wegen den tropischen Seerosen nachgeschaut und da entdeckte ich den Beitrag über diesen Topf.

Anschauen kann man ihn unter www.Thermoplanter.co.uk, das ist wahrscheinlich einfacher als wenn ich versuche ihn zu fotografieren.

Bruss Brigitte


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (18. Feb. 2008)

*AW: blaue  tropische Seerosen*

Hi.

Hmm, das mit den beheizbaren Töpfen hört sich interessant an. Würde ich ja gerne mal probieren aber 50 £!!! Das sind fast 67 €. :shock 


Wer spendet mir ein Exemplar zu Testzwecken?  


Und wir wollen natürlich alle im Herbst wissen wie deine Erfahrungen mit den Töpfen sind.


----------



## Elfriede (21. Feb. 2008)

*AW: blaue  tropische Seerosen*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich jemals über so einen Thermoplanter nachdenken würde. Seit drei Tagen aber beschäftigt mich dieses Thema auch, bedingt durch den ungewöhnlichen Wintereinbruch in Griechenland bis hinunter nach Kreta, natürlich war auch Paros davon betroffen. Meine Hoffnung ist gering, dass die tropischen Seerosen in meinem Teich den Kälteeinbruch überleben werden, wenngleich sie nach meinen Erfahrungen weit weniger empfindlich sind als in einschlägigen Büchern beschrieben. Erst im April werde ich es genau wissen und dann darüber berichten.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Brigitte (21. Feb. 2008)

*AW: blaue  tropische Seerosen*

Hallo Elfriede,

dass die tropischen Seerosen gar nicht so heikel sind kann ich nur bestätigen. Ich habe meine erste vor 10 Jahren auf einem Blumenmarkt in Bangkok gekauft. Mich hatte fasziniert, wie dort vor jedem Haus kleine Wasserbecken standen in denen diese tiefblauen Seerosen blühten. Das wollte ich unbedingt auch haben.

Ich habe sie dann auch in so ein glasiertes Terrakottagefäss gestellt und sie blühte unermüdlich mit vielen Blüten bis fast zum ersten Frost. 

Dann begann ich mich intensiv mit tropischen Seerosen zu beschäftigen, wie pflanzen, überwintern und düngen. Ich habe verschiedene Methoden ausprobiert, einige Verluste erlitten, aber jedes Jahr überleben mehr als ich wieder einpflanzen kann und ab und zu kaufe ich mir wieder eine Neue und schaue wie sie sich hält.

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass einheimische Seerosen bei regnerischem Wetter kaum blühen. Die tropischen, vor allem die blauen, scheint das überhaupt nicht zu stören und wenn man sie laufend düngt blühen sie wunderbar. 

Hier ein Bild von meiner Unbekannten.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (21. Feb. 2008)

*@ Brigitte, blaue  tropische Seerosen*

Hi Brigitte,

wir haben uns intensiv noch nicht mit den tropischen Arten beschäftigt ... aber sie sehen auf den Bildern einfach zu schön aus !!!!

Daher mal eine Frage: Verstehen wir das richtig: Die "Heiztöpfe" sind für den Sommer, um die erforderlichen 20 Grad immer zu gewährleisten? Im Winter müssten Sie trotz der Töpfe aus dem Teich und in den Keller, das Gewächshaus etc. umziehen?

Wenn dem so ist, müssten wir und auch weiterhin mit den schönen Bildern begnügen ....


----------



## Nymphaion (21. Feb. 2008)

*AW: blaue  tropische Seerosen*

Hallo Ludwig,

Du betrachtest die tropischen Seerosen am besten als eine Art __ Dahlien. Dahlien müssen im Winter auch aus dem Boden raus und frostfrei (meistens im Keller) überwintert werden. Bei tropischen Seerosen nimmt man im Herbst die Knolle raus (ungefähr so groß wie ein Tischtennisball), macht sie sauber und steckt sie in einen verschließbaren Plastikbeutel mit feuchtem Sand. Ich überwintere diese Plastikbeutel in meinem Schlafzimmerschrank. Ab März treibe ich die Knollen dann im Aquarium an und das Spiel beginnt von neuem. Eigentlich gar nicht schwierig.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (21. Feb. 2008)

*AW: blaue  tropische Seerosen*

@ Werner

 für die schnelle Antwort .... das hört sich ja wirklich gar nicht kompliziert an (sofern ich mit den Vorschlag von Sandtüten im Kleiderschrank hier auf viel Gegenliebe stosse  ).

So wie Du das beschreibst ... könnte man den beheizten Topf dann zum Vortreiben im Teich benutzen (in Ermangelung eines Aquariums) oder wird das eher nicht klappen ?


----------



## Elfriede (21. Feb. 2008)

*AW: blaue  tropische Seerosen*

Hallo Brigitte,

sehr schön ist die Farbe Deiner Unbekannten.

Auch ich liebe besonders die blauen Seerosen und zum Glück sind sie sehr unempfindlich. Wenn ich Paros im November verlasse um in Tirol zu überwintern, blühen sie immer noch. Sie verbleiben bei mir im Teich, der im Winter teilweise wahrscheinlich nicht mehr als 7-9° haben dürfte. Frost und Schnee, wie vor wenigen Tagen, gibt es zwar auf der Insel sonst nicht, aber die Nächte sind auch im Süden oft recht kühl.

Aufgefallen ist mir, dass die Tropischen bei mir im Teich erst sehr spät im Frühling austreiben, während die winterharten Seerosen im April schon blühen.

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Brigitte (22. Feb. 2008)

*AW: blaue  tropische Seerosen*

Hallo Ludwig, 

wie Werner schon sagte ist die überwinterung gar nicht so kompliziert. Ich habe meine Knollen in der Gemüseschublade des Kühlschranks in verschliessbaren Plasticboxen, nach dem Reinigen bade ich sie in starkem Kamillentee, zur Desinfektion. Die Dosen sind angeschrieben, damit sich niemand daran vergreift. 

Das mit den Thermoplantern ist ein neuer Versuch, um nicht das ganze Teichwasser zu beheizen, sondern nur den Wurzelbereich der Seerosen. Ich bin ja selbst gespannt ob es funktioniert. Aber ich probiere immer gerne etwas neues aus.

Vor einigen Tagen habe ich die Knollen aus dem Kühlschrank geholt und in ein Plastikbecken mit Wasser und einem Aquarienheizstab gelegt, sie stehen jetzt am Licht und haben schon kleine Unterwasserblättchen. In den Topf pflanze ich sie erst wenn man sie dann rausstellen kann.

Das Seerosenbecken im Garten ist noch zugefroren, aber ich bin schon ganz ungeduldig. Das Wetter ist schon so Frühlingshaft, hoffentlich kommt kein Schnee mehr.


----------



## Elfriede (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: blaue  tropische Seerosen*

Hallo, liebe Freunde tropischer Seerosen,

die Sorgen, meine tropischen Seerosen betreffend, waren zum Glück unbegründet, beide haben den Winter im Teich überlebt. Bis jetzt haben sie aber nur einige winzige Blätter ausgebildet, obwohl die Wassertemperatur bis gestern bereits bei 25° lag, was die Winterharten mit 57 geöffneten Blüten gestern regelrecht explodieren ließ. Gestern gab es hier einen Kälteeinbruch, aber ich hoffe natürlich, dass meine Tropischen jetzt keinen Rückzieher machen, da sie dem Winter so tapfer getrotzt haben. Leider kann ich die genaue Wassertemperatur für den Winter hier auf Paros nicht angeben, ich vermute aber, dass sie heuer sogar einige Tage unter 7° lag, da es ausnahmsweise einen Wintereinbruch mit Schnee gab, wie weiter oben berichtet. Mein Teich erwärmt sich leider sehr schnell und kühlt sehr schnell aus, weil eine Längsseite des Beckens völlig außerhalb des schützenden Erdreiches hinter einer Beton-Stützmauer liegt.

Mit Sicherheit lässt sich aber nach zwei Wintern im Teich sagen, dass meine blauen Tropischen nicht sehr kälteempfindlich sind, wie es allerdings bei den anderen Sorten und Farben aussieht kann ich natürlich nicht beurteilen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Griechenland
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: blaue  tropische Seerosen*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

endlich kann ich berichten, dass meine tropischen Seerosen auch den dritten Winter im Teich überlebt haben, obwohl es heuer im April gar nicht gut um sie bestellt war.

Wie immer starteten sie viel später als die winterharten Seerosen, mit winzigen deformierten Blättern, wie gewohnt. Als ich sie mit Düngekegeln versorgen wollte, machte ich eine traurige Entdeckung: Die Rhizome bzw. Knollen fühlten sich matschig weich an, einigermaßen fest war nur der Bereich von ca 1cm um den Austrieb. Da die matschige Knolle nicht nach Fäulnis roch und auch nicht schwarz sondern orange gefärbt war, machte ich das weiche Zeug ab und setzte den Austrieb in frisches, gedüngtes Sand-Lehm-Gemisch, mit sehr geringer Hoffnung auf Erfolg. 

Mein Versuch hat sich gelohnt, heute gab es die erste blaue Blüte von meiner Tina und auch die Madame Ganna Walska schaut wieder gut und gesund aus mit ihren schön gezeichneten Blättern, eine Knospe hat sie allerdings noch nicht.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Brigitte (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: blaue  tropische Seerosen*

Hallo Elfriede,

mit deinem Schweimmteich kann ich natürlich nicht konkurrieren und schon gar nicht mit dem Klima. 

Letztes Jahr hatte ich mir eine neue Seerose nur anhand des Bildes gekauft, in dem Thermoplanter wuchs sie so enorm, die Blätter hatten bis zu 40cm Durchmesser und bedeckten in wenigen Tagen das ganze Becken, ich musste sie ständig abschneiden um für die anderen ein wenig Platz zu lassen. Schade, dass man beim Kauf nie erfährt wie gross die Pflanzen werden. Ich habe mich schweren Herzens von ihr getrennt, der botanische Garten hätte sie genommen, wenn ich ein Herkunftszeugnis besorgt hätte, aber das war mir dann doch zu aufwendig.

Meine "Unbekannte" aus Thailand vom Blumenmarkt, wächst immer gemäss ihrem zur Verfügung stehenden Gefäss. Wenn ich sie, wie letztes Jahr, in dem 70 l glasierten Terracottatopf halte (mit Aquarienheizstab) bleibt sie wesentlich kleiner, blüht aber genauso unermüdlich wie immer, bei jedem Wetter, auch wenn es wie aus Kannen giesst. Heuer habe ich den __ Lotos in diesem Becken, aber das Wetter ist so scheusslich, dass er trotz Heizstab vor sich hin mickert, er hat einige Schwimmblätter, die meisten sind schon wieder eingegangen, und einige Stehblätter. Ich glaube er treibt nur aus den Knoten aus, irgendwie ist die Spitze schwarz geworden und hat nicht ausgetrieben, war aber nicht verletzt 

Jetzt habe ich "King of Siam" und meine unbekannte in den Thermoplantern im 700 l Springbrunnenbecken. Wie bei dir kommen am Anfang immer so mickrige Blätter und die __ Molche kleben ihre Eier daran und wickeln sie noch zusätzlich ein, dann sterben die Blätter ab, im Mai hatten wir dann zwei Hagelstürme, die zerfetzten die ersten schönen Blätter und jetzt endlich haben sie sich von all dem Ungemach erholt, haben schöne Schwimmblätter und jede etwa 5 Knospen unter Wasser. Mir ist schon letztes Jahr aufgefallen, dass die ersten Knospen etwas schwächer ausfallen als die nachfolgenden und die Blüten dementsprechend oft nicht ganz vollständig sind. Ob das wohl am Düngermangel liegt?

Dieses Jahr habe jeden Monat nachgedüngt, immer mit drei Kegeln pro Topf. Mal schauen ob sie diese Jahr von Anfang an gut blühen.

Jezt hoffe ich nur noch, dass der Sommer endlich kommt, der ständige Regen und der kalte Wind sind ein Graus.

Liebe Grüsse aus der Schweiz
Brigitte


----------



## Elfriede (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: blaue  tropische Seerosen*

Hallo Brigitte,

hoffentlich ist inzwischen auch bei Dir der Sommer angekommen, gerne würde ich Dir etwas von der augenblicklichen Hitze hier auf Paros abgeben. Es ist zwar nur fühlbar  heißer als andere Jahre, da  zur Zeit der Wind fehlt, der sonst auch hohe Temperaturen gut erträglich macht.

Meine zwei Tropischen haben sich prächtig erholt, auch die Ganna Walska blüht inzwischen. Probleme habe ich nur mit meinem neuerlichen __ Lotos-Versuch, denn dafür ist das Klima hier mit oder ohne Wind wahrscheinlich schlichtweg  ungeeignet, wie Werner bereits bei meinem ersten, erfolglosen Versuch vermutet hat. Viele Blätter sind bereits abgestorben, aber immerhin schiebt er immer wieder frische Blätter nach. Auch bei mir treibt er scheinbar nur aus den Knoten, die Spitze ist recht unansehnlich geworden.

Auf die Blüten der King of Siam bin ich schon sehr gespannt, Du wirst sie uns doch hoffentlich zeigen? Blüht denn Deine Unbekannte schon? 


Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Brigitte (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: blaue  tropische Seerosen*

Hallo Elfriede,

das Wetter ist immer noch scheusslich, am Samstag hatten wir am Morgen 10° und es regnete immer wieder, von wegen Klimaerwärmung, die muss woanders stattfinden. Für heute hatte der Wetterfrosch einen sonnigen Tag angekündigt, es ist zwar warm, aber es tröpfelt immer wieder. Na ja, es kann nur besser werden.

Das Wasser im Becken ist dank den Thermoplantern aber etwa 20° und heute schauen schon die ersten Konospen beider Seerosen aus dem Wasser. Bin schon auf die Blüten gespannt, denn die einen scheinen mir eher mager, war aber schon letztes Jahr so. Wenn sie dann blühen werde ich ein Foto machen und es hier reinstellen. Leider gelingt es mir selten das wirkliche Blau auf den Fotos einzufangen, vielleicht wird es jetzt besser mit dem neuen digitalen Fotoapparat.

Liebe Grüsse Brigitte


----------



## Brigitte (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: blaue  tropische Seerosen*

Hallo Elfriede,

trotz Dauerregen habe ich einige Fotos der Seerosen gemacht. Vor ein Paar Tagen waren nur die Knospen zu sehen. Die kleinen Blättchen stammen von Nebenknöllchen, die auch in den beiden Töpfen sind. Die gefüllte ist "King of Siam" die andere, die Unbekannte. Jemand aus Thailand meinte es könnte sich um "__ Director George T. Moore" handeln, da diese Seerose in Bangkok auf dem Markt am meisten verkauft wird. Ich finde beide wunderschön und sie trösten ein wenig über den nicht vorhandenen Sommer.

Liebe Grüsse, Brigitte


----------



## Nymphaion (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: blaue  tropische Seerosen*

Hallo Brigitte,

von der Blüte her könnte es Dir. Moore sein. Ein weiteres Kennzeichen ist ein leicht bläulich überhauchte Unterseite der Schwimmblätter.


----------



## Elfriede (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: blaue  tropische Seerosen*

Hallo Brigitte,

beide sind wunderschön,- beneidenswert!

Meine zwei tropischen Seerosen machen mir auch wieder viel Freude, sie sind seit meiner Umtopfaktion im Frühling eher kräftiger als in den Jahren zuvor. Vivipar ist sowohl die Tina als auch die Ganna Walska. Von Letzterer, sie blüht lila, habe ich noch kein Kindel zur Blüte gebracht, während sich die Kindel der Tina selbständig irgendwo ansiedeln und auch blühen.

Auf dem Foto sind die Mutterpflanzen zu sehen, die Violette ist die Tina.



              





Ist Deine Unbekannte nun eine Dir.Moore? Hat sie eine blau überlaufene Blatt-Rückseite?

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Brigitte (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: blaue  tropische Seerosen*

Hallo Werner,

hier zwei Fotos von der Unterseite und der Oberseite der Blätter, sie sind ein wenig angefressen irgendein unsichtbarer Feind nagt an ihnen aber der Schaden hält sich in Grenzen.

Die Unterseite ist in Natura blauer als auf dem Bild hat aber einen leichten Stich ins rötliche.

Gruss Brigitte


----------



## Brigitte (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: blaue  tropische Seerosen*

Hallo Elfriede,

ob die Unterseite blau überlaufen ist? Die Bilder sind nicht sehr naturgetreu, aber eigentlich ist es mir eh nicht so wichtig um was für eine Seerose es sich handelt, die Hauptsache sie blüht schön und reichlich und das tut sie.

Dein See sieht auch wunderbar aus, muss eine wahre Freude sein neben den Seerosen zu schwimmen.

Liebe Grüsse brigitte


----------



## Gladius (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: blaue  tropische Seerosen*

Hallo,

ich muß dieses "alte" Thread noch mal herholen.

Ich habe auch eine blühende Dir. Moore im Gartenteich. Nur meine ist mehr violett bis rosa.
Meine Frage: Kann man die Farbe durch das Substrat oder mit speziellem Dünger oder der Wasserwerte beeinflussen? So wie bei den blauen __ Hortensien.


Grüße Andreas


----------



## Nymphaion (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: blaue  tropische Seerosen*

Der Farbton variiert bei allen Seerosen in Abhängigkeit von Wasser, Substrat, Alter der Pflanze und Jahreszeit. Allerdings sind die Abweichungen nach meiner Erfahrung nie extrem. Eine rosafarbene Director Moore habe ich noch nie gesehen, selbst violett ist bei mir noch nicht aufgetreten.


----------



## Christine (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: blaue  tropische Seerosen*

Moin,

wer hier Lust auf tropische Seerosen bekommt: Bei Werner gibt es im Juli auf tropische Seerosen 20% Rabatt!


----------



## bernhardh (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: blaue  tropische Seerosen*

Bereits was bestellt !!


----------

